# power_profile



## Anonymous (Sep 27, 2009)

I would like my laptop to set the maximum usage of the CPU to a certain amount when the temperature goes above 90C because it tends to overheat and shutdown during long compiles (maybe this has something to due with all of the fan-openings being on the bottom, don't ever buy a Compaq CQ-60). If anyone know how I can due this it would be much appreciated. I have noticed that when my i reboot the system after one of these crashes there is an entry in 'messages' that says "power_profile: changed to 'economy'" and then after a little while the screen goes back to it's original brightness and then there is an entry that says the same thing but with "perfomance" instead of economy. Whatever program is doing this seems like it would be able to help.


----------



## aragon (Sep 28, 2009)

devd(8) does that.  It runs /etc/rc.d/power_profile when it receives ACPI ACAD events from your system.  Have a look at that script and /etc/devd.conf.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks, I guess I was looking at the wrong thing though. I figured out how to get my system temp from the command line, now I just need to find out how to adjust the frequency of my CPU so I can write a script that will dynamically adjust the speed to keep the temperature below 90C.


----------



## aragon (Oct 1, 2009)

powerd(8)


----------

